
The Efficiency of Brazil’s Elections Is a Stark Contrast to Voting in the U.S - hadrien01
https://theintercept.com/2018/11/07/the-remarkable-participation-and-efficiency-of-brazils-elections-proves-how-shameful-and-deliberate-is-the-chaos-and-suppression-in-the-u-s/
======
hadrien01
I changed the title from 'The Efficiency of Brazil’s Elections Is a Stark
Contrast to Voter Suppression and Deliberate Chaos in the U.S.' because of
title length rules on HN.

